# Which Smart Phones work in Manila



## thatkoolkid

I live in the USA but my wife and I are moving to the Philippines in 2 months to be missionaries to victims of human trafficking in Manila. 

I've been holding out on getting a smart phone, but it's time that I need one, and I want to get one that will work when I get to Manila. I know nothing about cell phone service in Manila. 

Will any sim card based phone work? I want to get a Nexus 4, does anyone in Manila have the new Nexus 4? Does anyone know if it will work? Which smart phones do work there? What do I have to do to unlock a phone for Manila service providers? And by the way, what are the phone plans like? How much should i expect to pay for phone service per month? Is 4g service available? 

Any information will be greatly appreciated! Thank you in advance.

Shiloh Jessop


----------



## lv_artist

Any quad band GSM unlocked phone should work fine. All of the PI cellular providers have websites that will provide info on rates.

I use a Samsung S2 it works fine. I buy time as I need it (in the PI it is called buying a "load") During a recent 2 month stay I think I spent about 500 pesos ($12+) for loads.


----------



## thatkoolkid

Thank you. The Nexus 4 is a quad band GSM so it loks like it will work. Do you get data on your S2? 

oh, and can I keep my US number? How much are calls to the US? Does anyone use a google voice number? is skype a good way to talk from the PI to the US?

thanks again!


----------



## lv_artist

Your phone is fine. Make sure it is unlocked.

When you get to the PI buy a Sim.....I use Globe.......for about 100p. The PI Sim has a PI phone # not your US phone number!! I then buy a 300 p load. Good for about 50 free text messages. The 300 p is also used against voice, email and internet usage.

I also buy a Globe international calling card for about 100p that is
good for about 40 minutes of calls to the 
US....dirt cheap!

Skype is another option. Also MagicJack has an Android app also. Ck the app store for info.

It is all very simple and cheap

Make sure you keep your US cell service active. Calls go to voicemail when someone calls your US #. Retrieve voicemail using the international card.


----------



## fmartin_gila

Before my wife was able to join me in the US, we used skype and facebook to talk with each other at no cost as we had the computers on both ends operational anyway. Make sure to check how much you will be charged to disconnect your cell service in the US before you do. I once wound up paying more for early disconnect than it would have cost me to continue paying for the the service till the contract ran out.

Fred


----------



## thatkoolkid

You say to keep my US cell service? I hadn't even thought of that. I only pay 10 dollars per month to be added to a family plan, so that is feasible. But Is it worth $10/month just for voicemail? I was planning on disconnecting my US service. I am not under contract I am paying month-by-month right now. What are the advantages of keeping it?


----------



## lv_artist

thatkoolkid said:


> You say to keep my US cell service? I hadn't even thought of that. I only pay 10 dollars per month to be added to a family plan, so that is feasible. But Is it worth $10/month just for voicemail? I was planning on disconnecting my US service. I am not under contract I am paying month-by-month right now. What are the advantages of keeping it?


Depends on your needs. My cell is my business phone (same number for over 15 years)....clients all over the USA. No cell number = no business.

Michael


----------



## Guest

I have an HTC inspire. At&t would not give me the unlock code coz I refused to pay the disconnection fee. I had it unlocked in one of those mall cell phone repair stalls here in Manila. Cost me about $12.00. It's a 4g gadget but I never see any 4g, only edge signal. I doubt your signal will work with Skype video anywhere around here. I recently got a 150 Peso combo load, talk and text with Sun Cellular. It lasted for 6 weeks. I like it, no contracts, no BS. You can bounce up to any little sari sari store or eload machine and buy a load and there is many load amounts and plans to choose from.

I don't know much about keeping your USA cell phone account but you better check the cost of receiving those messages abroad. Could eat you alive. For sure, talk to your carrier about it before coming here.


----------



## lv_artist

Munchie said:


> I have an HTC inspire. At&t would not give me the unlock code coz I refused to pay the disconnection fee. I had it unlocked in one of those mall cell phone repair stalls here in Manila. Cost me about $12.00. It's a 4g gadget but I never see any 4g, only edge signal. I doubt your signal will work with Skype video anywhere around here. I recently got a 150 Peso combo load, talk and text with Sun Cellular. It lasted for 6 weeks. I like it, no contracts, no BS. You can bounce up to any little sari sari store or eload machine and buy a load and there is many load amounts and plans to choose from.
> 
> I don't know much about keeping your USA cell phone account but you better check the cost of receiving those messages abroad. Could eat you alive. For sure, talk to your carrier about it before coming here.


As of Feb 1, 2013 it is now "illegal" to unlock a phone that is linked to a specific carrier during the typical 2 year contract period. AT&T will only unlock the phone after the 2 year period. Verizon will unlock the phone for use international travel only. However I believe that Verizon is a CDMA carrier, not GSM. I do not know the policy of T-Mobile which is GSM. This is a USA law. Doubtful any PI reseller would refuse to unlock the phone.

As for the "cost of receiving those messages abroad," there no need to "receive" the messages. While overseas one simply calls their USA cell number and retrieves the messages the same way one would retrieve messages if in the USA. The cost is negligible using either an international calling card, or, a 3rd party service such as MagicJack, Skype, etc. Obviously one must continue with their USA cell service while abroad.


----------



## Phil_expat

Before I moved to the Philippines I had an AT&T phone and plan. AT&T employees are not supposed to unlock (called “open line” in the Phil) the phone but I had it done in an AT&T store. Of course this was under the counter! My brother did the same with his Verizon cell phone. He had the international phone. Verizon use CMD and it will not work in the Philippine and they have no sim card. I simply change sim cards depending on what country I was in.


----------



## tigercop2020

thatkoolkid said:


> I live in the USA but my wife and I are moving to the Philippines in 2 months to be missionaries to victims of human trafficking in Manila.
> 
> I've been holding out on getting a smart phone, but it's time that I need one, and I want to get one that will work when I get to Manila. I know nothing about cell phone service in Manila.
> 
> Will any sim card based phone work? I want to get a Nexus 4, does anyone in Manila have the new Nexus 4? Does anyone know if it will work? Which smart phones do work there? What do I have to do to unlock a phone for Manila service providers? And by the way, what are the phone plans like? How much should i expect to pay for phone service per month? Is 4g service available?
> 
> Any information will be greatly appreciated! Thank you in advance.
> 
> Shiloh Jessop


Hello "thatkoolkid" or Shiloh, I came from the USA too, you and your family are welcome to the Philippines. I hope you don't mind me asking you a little? you mentioned that you and your wife are missionaries and will be coming to the Philippines to investigate the human trafficking ? and also you are enquiring what kind of cel phones would be working well in Manila? May I know what or who is the company you are representing with that kind of work? Don't you think your company can help you about the proper phone for you to use before you go to any destinations?? Hmmmm? I am just curious, but anyway, lots of friends here can help you about that!!


----------



## NJJAM5

hi all,

Have done some traveling and advice above is right. Depends on type cell & carrier.
As much as I wish they were better, T-Mobile is great for "freezing" my account when i travel (whether a week or a year) Just let them know what day you like for it to happen and you don't pay a cent until you call again to turn on. Also, I think T-Mobile & AT&T are the only carriers that carry phones with GSM (SIM cards).
Hope I was able to add a little and wasn't too late...


----------



## kheen

I have always had good luck using my unlocked iPhone. The networks go in and out, but in Manila it's pretty good.


----------



## tigercop2020

Hello all friends in expat, as some friends and non friends knew....that I am presently in the Philippines now since Nov.2012, coming from the USA. Anyway, regarding which phones are best to use?? Here is my answer...,i did some quiet travelling too not long ago, some Asian, Oriental, and European countries too, (don't be surprised, i got it very cheap with a group of oldy vacationers, heheheh), ahermmm, anyway, what phones I uses and carry with me is any brand "QUAD PHONE WITH OPEN LINES", dual sim card. Every time I get to another contenent or country....I just go to any local stores and buy cheap, an available local phone service. Enter it in my phone "clip" by the phone battery, buy a load or "top off" for a few pound, dollar or yen, etc., and walahhhh, I have a new phone service already to call any local in that country, and every time I ran out of load or "top off" again, I just go to a convinient store and buy another more load for a few dollars only. the quad bands always work in all the countries I been to, even in the Philippines!! good luck to you friend!


----------



## kheen

tigercop2020 said:


> Hello all friends in expat, as some friends and non friends knew....that I am presently in the Philippines now since Nov.2012, coming from the USA. Anyway, regarding which phones are best to use?? Here is my answer...,i did some quiet travelling too not long ago, some Asian, Oriental, and European countries too, (don't be surprised, i got it very cheap with a group of oldy vacationers, heheheh), ahermmm, anyway, what phones I uses and carry with me is any brand "QUAD PHONE WITH OPEN LINES", dual sim card. Every time I get to another contenent or country....I just go to any local stores and buy cheap, an available local phone service. Enter it in my phone "clip" by the phone battery, buy a load or "top off" for a few pound, dollar or yen, etc., and walahhhh, I have a new phone service already to call any local in that country, and every time I ran out of load or "top off" again, I just go to a convinient store and buy another more load for a few dollars only. the quad bands always work in all the countries I been to, even in the Philippines!! good luck to you friend!


I agree this is the way to go when traveling for short times in each area. I have done this in the past and it works great. Doesn't cost a lot, convenient, and works like a charm. Since I am going to be in Laguna for an extended time, I am looking for a pre-paid unlimited plan. I have been told that Globe is the best, but haven't researched it much. When I was traveling there before, I always used Smart. I would like to have wifi available if possible going forward, as I tend to use my phone for everything these days.


----------



## tigercop2020

Hello Kheen, If you are travelling too, like me some times....I just recommended to any one here in the Expat forum....that based on my experiences in traveling to and from different countries, my "Quad Band Phone" never failed me even in a remote areas, just make sure that the bands will includes the "850MHZ" in it, this will communicates in remote areas like country sides, provinces, maybe jungle too?? just find out with your self the experience of owning it. You buy the androids models with WIFI,Blue Tooth, ,Google, YM, etc., open line, dual sim,and enjoy it like a lap top computer. It is more expensive than the regular androids because it is a "Quad Bands" but it is worth the money spent, in my own openion. Good Luck to You!


----------

